# Need to replace kitchen faucets



## ususer (Dec 11, 2015)

Hi,
I need to replace the kitchen faucet at my parent's house. The manufacturer is pfister. I believe they got this at menards. The sprayer on the right stopped working years ago. The actual knobs that turn on the water are horrible...and the water flow is very bad. It was bad from the very start...they screwed up and got a bad faucet.

I'm pretty handy...and am good at following directions. So I can install a new faucet...I just don't know what to get.

I'm looking for quality and good craftmanship. There are 4 holes in the marble countertop, if I don't need one I'm sure I can probably cap it. Or add an accessory like a soap dispenser.

I like faucets where the sprayer is built into the spout. Don't know if that makes them low quality as a result?

I would like something quality and that they will enjoy using for years to come without problems. Dark color preferable.

Thank you!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

It's nice to be the first comment for a change


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Hansa, Rohl, KWC, Whitehause, are all okay...
My personal recommendation would be the Julia Bridge Faucet by Waterworks ...


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

$3400....lol


----------



## moonapprentice (Aug 23, 2012)

An old ancient Chinese secret is soak the head in coca cola. Do the same with the knobs. It will smooth up the turning and free up the flow too


----------



## ususer (Dec 11, 2015)

What about something less than $400?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ususer said:


> What about something less than $400?


You should call a plumber and he'll know just the faucet your parents would like for years to come...

And you won't have any problems like ruined cabinets from a botched leaking installation...


----------



## Flyout95 (Apr 13, 2012)

Man, we have such easy jobs, anyone can do it, as long as they all us how to do it first.


----------



## ususer (Dec 11, 2015)

I actually want to do this myself...the last plumber already botched the installation


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

ususer said:


> I actually want to do this myself...the last plumber already botched the installation


Well good luck to ya...

This site has given you everything you are going to get from it...

It's all downhill from here...


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

By the look of the photo, I don't believe a plumber botched this.
Perhaps a Kitchen or counter-top outfit did it with an employee who thought he/she was a plumber, did the botching ... My reasoning is ... very narrow ledge in the back, big sink -- big flange probably mounted before top was installed. Absolutely no thought as to future service or replacement -- believe me this is not a DIY job. In fact the edge of the sink flange might be against the faucet mounting nuts. Whoever does it is going to have fun ...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

ususer said:


> I actually want to do this myself...the last plumber already botched the installation


First you would have to know what a ridgid 1017 is and how to use it properly :whistling2:


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

PLUMBER_BILL said:


> By the look of the photo, I don't believe a plumber botched this.
> Perhaps a Kitchen or counter-top outfit did it with an employee who thought he/she was a plumber, did the botching ...


Yep! Typical Homer installation....
I'll bet there is even an extra deep trap on the sink with a flooded garbage disposer...

Homer likes to install granite countertops with deep undermount sinks and a garbage disposer without any regard for how it matches up to the existing plumbing...

Take a picture showing the plumbing under the sink and post it so we can have a good laugh. Homer gets very creative and when he gets fubar he usually does as much of the installation as he can and bails on the customer telling them they need a plumber to finish and it will only cost about $100 or $200...

Yep... We'll cut the back out of that new cabinet open the wall and lower the drain 6"... But not for what Homer quoted...

It would have been a lot less if Homer had a plumber come before the cabinet was installed... Homer does this on about 80% of his jobs....


----------



## Workhorseplmg (Apr 10, 2013)

I will tell you this much, mineral rich water has destroyed that faucet, not that it takes much to destroy a pfister. Since the sink, backsplash, and sink don't look like they will work with many installations, you should spend your $400 on a plumber you can trust to do it for you.


----------



## SchmitzPlumbing (May 5, 2014)

i dont know any plumbers that would supply that piece of crap faucet. your parents were tight asses and bought it themselves. dont blame it on the installer. go back to menards and buy another pos and install it yourself.


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

I only charge 175 and I'm licensed but I'm 3750 miles away. Shop around for somebody. This ones gonna bite you.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Redwood said:


> Yep! Typical Homer installation....
> I'll bet there is even an extra deep trap on the sink with a flooded garbage disposer...
> 
> Homer likes to install granite countertops with deep undermount sinks and a garbage disposer without any regard for how it matches up to the existing plumbing...
> ...












I concur. And I will add, Homer will improperly reverse the p-trap to facilitate its installation. This is of course wrong, and as soon as someone bumps it with a bleach bottle, the p-trap begins to leak.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ususer said:


> Hi,
> 
> I... am good at following directions.
> 
> ...


 














I disagree.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

He/she is gone. Banned.


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Tommy plumber said:


> He/she is gone. Banned.


Thanks for letting us bat the mouse around for a little while and play with it before you killed it...:laughing:


----------



## cowserj (Aug 14, 2009)

Am I the only one that would have recommend just flushing the faucet and rebuilding the aerator then replacing the ceramic cartridges?


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

cowserj said:


> Am I the only one that would have recommend just flushing the faucet and rebuilding the aerator then replacing the ceramic cartridges?


Well yes as a matter of fact you are...
We have fun with DIYers who visit here...

We also have fun with guys that don't post an Introduction...
Here is why you should...

How about doing yours?


----------



## chonkie (Jul 31, 2014)

moonapprentice said:


> An old ancient Chinese secret is soak the head in coca cola. Do the same with the knobs. It will smooth up the turning and free up the flow too


Do the Chinese know that you are giving away secrets? What's next, are you going to teach people how to do our fire drills too?


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Redwood said:


> Thanks for letting us bat the mouse around for a little while and play with it before you killed it...:laughing:


These are my favorite threads. Thanks Tommy for not putting the kabosh on it.:thumbup:


----------



## carolinago09 (Dec 16, 2015)

...


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

carolinago09 said:


> Recently i found website to kitchen faucets reviews related. there also i found a good articles how to install kitchen faucets.- i think also learn how to replace a kitchen faucets. thanks


OH GREAT NOT ONLY DIY'S BUT A SPAMMER ON TOP OF IT


----------



## Gargalaxy (Aug 14, 2013)

Open the door please, not even a DIY....


----------



## gear junkie (Jun 20, 2008)

KoleckeINC said:


> It's nice to be the first comment for a change


And you waste the goldmine with this? Come on man! Think big!


----------



## KoleckeINC (Oct 22, 2011)

gear junkie said:


> And you waste the goldmine with this? Come on man! Think big!


I knew red would know exactly what to say. 
Freakin nailed it.


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

buy huang ji fixtures. best knockoffs in the industry for pennies on the dollar


----------



## seank89 (Dec 17, 2015)

I'm a big fan of Hansgrohe Talis S or the Focus. 

Sean


----------



## BOBBYTUCSON (Feb 8, 2013)

hans grohe ....wont touch em


----------



## seank89 (Dec 17, 2015)

@BOBBYTUCSON why not? I'm just curious. I've used the iBox on hundreds of units as well as their faucets, shower heads etc. As a company they have stood behind their product. I'm historically a Moen guy because Moen owns Chicago but you cross into NW Indiana and plumbers spit on it in favor of Delta. Do you just not like working on a non domestic product or have you had problems?


----------



## paultheplumber1 (May 1, 2014)

I used to hate the grohe and Hans grohe. They have become very popular for custom houses I do when there is a designer involved. I've learned to appreciate the grohe flex box roughins. Leaves the people more time to pick out finish trims.


----------

